# How pure are you?



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

http://www.armory.com/tests/100.html

I got 73% sexually pure, lol.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

What did I get again - 89% or so? Yeah 89% Come on someone beat me - bring it.


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

2/3 of me is pure.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Qolselanu said:


> 89% Come on someone beat me - bring it.


96%


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

If I change MOS to member of either sex then 44%


----------



## Tommy1 (Sep 26, 2006)

What a depressing test!


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Answered no to everything but self-love, so I aced it. 93% ops . Sad that there's a greater stigma to that than having an STD.
This would be a better thread if everybody pasted everything on the tests they answered yes to.

The average purity for this test is 55.3%.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm 53% pure.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

31% :hide


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

55% pure.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

37% :hide


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

30.0% sexually pure


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

89% Pure..not sure if I should be happy or sad. :lol


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

91%


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

80%


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

54.0%


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

Becky said:


> 30.0% sexually pure


:ditto


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

53%


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

57%


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

36% pure


----------



## meatwad (Jul 13, 2006)

72% pure


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I am 80% pure and initially thought MOS meant 'man on street.'


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

42%


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

93%


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

89%...:um


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

clenched_fist said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > 30.0% sexually pure
> ...


:ditto

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

89%


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

40.0%


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

clenched_fist said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > 30.0% sexually pure
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

92%


----------



## skeeter31 (Dec 9, 2006)

94% :doh


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

18 % :fall


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: How pure are you?*



Bon said:


> 18 % :fall


Oh, you're a naughty girl :whip :lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: How pure are you?*



Becky said:


> Bon said:
> 
> 
> > 18 % :fall
> ...


And you were suprised that I had a man friend;-)))))


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

89.0%


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

84%


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

92%


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

95% good girl


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

61% Pure


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

66% pure.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41% pure


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

95%...


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

roberto said:


> initially thought mos meant 'man on street.'


lol I too had NO idea what MOS meant at first!


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

8% sexually pure, 92% sexually corrupt :evil
I pretty much done everything except bestiality and incest.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

87 % pure :hide


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

28% 

DISCLAIMER: I've been married twice and was a wild child before getting married the first time. The last decade of singledom has been virtually non-existent in all of those areas.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

89% pure.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

94%. Damn, I'm boring...lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

80 percent pure. 20 percent polluted.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

80%


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

33%


----------



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

32.0% sexually pure (68.0% sexually corrupt); that is, you are 32.0% pure in the sex domain. 
Your Weirdness Factor (AKA Uniqueness Factor) is 19%, based on a comparison of your test results with 1219397 other submissions for this test.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

75% Pure
25% Sexually Corrupt


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

79% pure


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

92% pure


----------



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

96% pure.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm 69% corrupt! Brilliant! :haha


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

94% sexually pure.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

27% sexually pure.

21% weird, apparently.


----------



## Fluffy Bunny Feet (Aug 21, 2008)

23% pure.

And that's purer than I thought I would be .


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

64% Pure


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

87% pure


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

27%, What's with the incest n beastiality n **** lol eww that's jst wrong.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

91%.

I don't do orgies :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> 27%, What's with the incest n beastiality n **** lol eww that's jst wrong.


I also thought the statutory rape part was a bit much, too.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hahaha 61.

I'm...more pure than I thought I would be. I don't know if I'm happy or sad about that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

69% Pure


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

32% pure. Wow.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

94%


----------



## SK7 (Jul 22, 2009)

92.0% pure.


----------



## EgoZero (Jul 12, 2009)

90% Pure


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

You answered "yes" to 11 of 100 questions, making you 89.0% sexually pure (11.0% sexually corrupt); that is, you are 89.0% pure in the sex domain. 
Your Weirdness Factor (AKA Uniqueness Factor) is 31%, based on a comparison of your test results with 1219397 other submissions for this test.

The average purity for this test is 55.3%.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

87.0%


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

40% pure. Aw, still so high. :b


----------



## debby (Jun 15, 2009)

55%


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

29 percent.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

91% sexually pure

I'm actually quite happy with that, seeing as I haven't been in a relationship.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

18.0% sexually pure (82.0% sexually corrupt) LOL.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

95% :sigh


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

59.0% sexually pure



Tommy1 said:


> What a depressing test!


yea screw this ****


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Stanley said:


> 8% sexually pure, 92% sexually corrupt :evil
> I pretty much done everything except bestiality and incest.


hah well considering there are other questions regarding pre-pubescent fondling and statutory rape, thats not exactly something to be proud of.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Aurora said:


> 18.0% sexually pure (82.0% sexually corrupt) LOL.


uh oh, I think you're in the lead.

and then there's Stanley. wasn't the prepubescent question regarding other same age people? 
And the statutory rape, he could've been 18 and the girl 17??


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

38%


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

15.0% sexually corrupt


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

79.0%


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

epril said:


> uh oh, I think you're in the lead.
> 
> and then there's Stanley. wasn't the prepubescent question regarding other same age people?
> And the statutory rape, he could've been 18 and the girl 17??


Lol.. good times.. no shame there! I thought some of the questions were very inappropriate. (Those ones I didnt tick lol).


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Freedom2010 said:


> 94%


:ditto


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

79.0% pure. I'm happy with that


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

38%

I feel somewhat ashamed.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

45% pure, 11% weird...


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

65% sexually pure.
40% weird.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

93.0% pure


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

93% pure, 36% weird


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

86%


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

You answered "yes" to 68 of 100 questions, making you 32.0% sexually pure (68.0% sexually corrupt); that is, you are 32.0% pure in the sex domain.
Your Weirdness Factor (AKA Uniqueness Factor) is 26%, based on a comparison of your test results with 1219397 other submissions for this test.

The average purity for this test is 55.3%.
The first submission for this test was received June 16, 1994.


----------



## Hypnos (Aug 17, 2009)

85% pure, i m actually pretty happy with that.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

55% sexually pure.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

you are 90.0% pure in the sex domain.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

^ Ditto. I don't know whether I should be proud or ashamed.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

markx said:


> ^ Ditto. I don't know whether I should be proud or ashamed.


I feel that I'm losing out...I feel both really. Good that I haven't done soemthing stupid, but on the other hand that I'm missing out and it should be a lot lower.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

^ Ditto again, but I'd say "miss_ed_" instead of "miss_ing_". 

I hope this doesn't sound patronising, but you have plenty of time to get your score down (or do I mean _up_?) - the world is still your oyster.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

85% sexually pure


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

well that's just what i needed, a survey to tell me i'm wierd

You answered "yes" to 69 of 100 questions, making you *31.0%* sexually pure (69.0% sexually corrupt); that is, you are 31.0% pure in the sex domain.
*Your Weirdness Factor* (AKA Uniqueness Factor) is *30%*, based on a comparison of your test results with 1219397 other submissions for this test.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

You answered "yes" to 16 of 100 questions, making you 84.0% sexually pure (16.0% sexually corrupt); that is, you are 84.0% pure in the sex domain.
Your Weirdness Factor (AKA Uniqueness Factor) is 27%, based on a comparison of your test results with 1219397 other submissions for this test.

^ I'm not nearly as vanilla in my head.  Stupid test!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

25%. Apparently I'm all about the manners and the putting out. 

Crikey.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^nah. I just made that up. but I ain't taking no test, not no how.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

67% pure. :b


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

92%


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

34% I don't do animals, children, relatives, or the opposite sex. Plus I don't or have ever done drugs so thats where it put me. Everyting else is fair game.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

71.0% Pure


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

85% :blank

I honestly don't know whether to feel good or bad about this.


----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

54%


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

46% pure...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

46%

lol guess thats 3 in a row!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

54%


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

30% pure, 70% sexually corrupt lol. 

Weirdness factor 25%. That all sounds about right.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

44% sexually pure, 56% sexually corrupt, weirdness 10%.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

24% pure...76% corrupt...29% weirdness:cig


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I find it odd that all the questions are weighted equally--e.g., "had a date" counts against your purity just as much as "committed bestiality" does.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol i don't even need to take the test.
i am about as pure as it gets. (embarrassing i know)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

88.0% pure, 27% weirdness.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

82% Pure, 27% Weird Factor


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

anyone who answered yes to the beastiality thing, this is your warning to stay away from my dog.


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom (Jan 18, 2009)

* 33.0% sexually pure (67.0% sexually corrupt)*


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

56.0% sexually pure
44.0% sexually corrupt
12% Weirdness Factor (AKA Uniqueness Factor)

This test doesn't really take into consideration how corrupt your _mind_ is though. :twisted


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

The questions on that test were about lust, not love. It was kind of gross to read it without it being in a loving context.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

93% pure, 31% weird


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

84% pure :no

edit: 
lol I keep remembering things! Probably not a good thing though: 
80% pure weirdness 24%


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

My results,
*making you 97.0% sexually pure (3.0% sexually corrupt); that is, you are 97.0% pure in the sex domain.*


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Hm. 93%. Not bad.

Not as pure as nycdude, though.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

99% pure :b

37% weirdness factor


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

95% Pure


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

62% pure
10% weird


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

63% Pure
10% Weird


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

89% Pure. Unsurprising - I've done jack sh*t.


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

pariahgirl said:


> anyone who answered yes to the beastiality thing, this is your warning to stay away from my dog.


:lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Kakaka said:


> 89% Pure. Unsurprising - I've done jack sh*t.


Ha I am 95% pure:b


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

You answered "yes" to 4 of 100 questions, making you 96.0% sexually pure (4.0% sexually corrupt); that is, you are 96.0% pure in the sex domain.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

46%. Less pure than when I took it here 4 years ago but don't see how.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

I am 76% sexually pure.

This test had some messed up questions asking people if they slept with animals or raped anyone, that's just foul.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

98.0% sexually pure (2.0% sexually corrupt); that is, you are 98.0% pure in the sex domain. Weirdness Factor is 37%, based on a comparison of your test results with 1219397 other submissions for this test.

I haz had 1 date .... 

I haz had a drink or 2 before .

:hide I am so bad!!


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

53.0% pure.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

86% pure. Boy am I lame :sus

30% weirdness factor hmmm, I would've guessed more.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

*You answered "yes" to 8 of 100 questions, making you 92.0% sexually pure (8.0% sexually corrupt); that is, you are 92.0% pure in the sex domain. 
Your Weirdness Factor (AKA Uniqueness Factor) is 30%, based on a comparison of your test results with 1219397 other submissions for this test.*

That is most definitely a glaring failure in matters of romance.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

14% pure, wierdness factor is 37%

Suhhmbeeeeaach...

For some reason I feel like I need to take a really long, really hot, hot shower, with lots and lots of soap.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

76 pure and 24 corrupt...


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

31%


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

not gonna lie, I had to look up a few of those terms...


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

95%


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

*You answered "yes" to 11 of 100 questions, making you 89.0% sexually pure
Your Weirdness Factor is 34%*


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

40.0%


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

Uh, what is up with these questions? First of all, it's obviously biased towards heterosexuals. And why is it even asking if we've participated in acts of incest, beastiality, rape or pedophilia? Awha?


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

clenched_fist said:


> :ditto


Me too!


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

79% pure! 

Or 79% disease free.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

75%


----------



## vegetarian (Dec 30, 2010)

35% sexually pure


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

I think I'll post my "weirdness factor" instead. 20%


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

22%.....I am married though


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

97% pure which isn't surprising :teeth


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

68%


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

83% pure, oh yes!

:/

*Hires escort*


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Some of those questions were weird...
Hmm 56% apparently.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

i got 32%*
http://www.armory.com./tests/pure.html *


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

40% pure!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

pariahgirl said:


> anyone who answered yes to the beastiality thing, this is your warning to stay away from my dog.


I would never ever even want to do anything like that. Personally I find that
wrong as animals have no say in it and I can't even comprehend why anone could get off on that. Just my own opinion.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I got 92%. That's just depressing. Trust me, this excessive purity is not voluntary.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jan 30, 2011)

33%, heh not bad.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

*You answered "yes" to 67 of 100 questions, making you 33.0% sexually pure (67.0% sexually corrupt); that is, you are 33.0% pure in the sex domain. 
Your Weirdness Factor (AKA Uniqueness Factor) is 21%, based on a comparison of your test results with 1219397 other submissions for this test.*

Questions seemed odd..


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

I got 92% :rofl


----------



## coreyy (Feb 9, 2011)

39%


----------



## coreyy (Feb 9, 2011)

That whole shack up for a month..never happining


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Cosmic said:


> Uh, what is up with these questions? First of all, it's obviously biased towards heterosexuals.


That never occured to me but it's an excellent point.

And yeah, anyone who gets 100% is admitting to being a rapist paedophile who fornicates with animals, it's quite odd.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm 100% pure because I've literally haven't done anything with a boy..:/ How pathetic is that?! I'm 20 already!!


----------



## No one (Sep 17, 2010)

92 %

Not surprised at all.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

51.0% sexually pure

Im still an angel :boogie


----------



## Justsimplyme (Feb 3, 2011)

93% pure...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

26% - 2% less than 2009... but not sure how it could have changed that much.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

23%.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I am 41% pure and 19% weird.. lol I feel dirty


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

95% im more pure that a new born baby


----------



## boosh (Sep 4, 2009)

what a depressing test :blank


----------

